# Before you purchase a pup...from anyone!



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Please think about this, even if you just want a nice family pet.

Just another puppy video to show (one example) of how we introduce our pups to situations that they may encounter later on in life that will ensure their success.

*Family pet, Police Dog candidate, SAR, Therapy dog etc. etc.*

You either understand or you don't, and while the video quality is good….the most important thing is the time put in to working with the pups.

Any breeder, of any breed of dog ….who claims to have the passion to breed quality dogs should have some proof of their work!

WHY? 

Because….if you have a true passion for anything….you want to show it off! Yes? 


Even if your incompetent……you believe you are doing a great job….and you want people to see your work!


So before you consider purchasing a pup or dog from anyone….ask them for videos of their work with the pup/dog.

Low quality, high quality video does not matter…..just SHOW ME what you have done with the pup.


Think about it……7 year old kids can put video's on You Tube……..So….you would think that anyone selling pups/dogs
would have a video on You Tube of their work…yes?

No videos…RED FLAG


I have no pups to sell you, I don't even export pups outside of British Columbia Canada.


Please Research, and Research again …..the Breeder or seller of the pup you purchase.

Hope you like the video


More comming soon







Kim


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

There might be good breeders out there who just don't think about making videos to display their work. They don't have the time or interest. But that doesn't mean it is not a great idea. Our breeder had videos of the schutzhund work they were doing and titles that the breeder herself had accomplished. I appreciated that someone thought to take the videos and post them. They were pretty rough and both cameras and peoples skills have improved since then.

Of course people can always cheat with videos as well, showing dogs that are not their own. 

I always get a kick out of the CanChzeck videos.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think the lack of videos means a breeder is bad. Some good breeders won't even use email because they get a better feel talking with folks on the phone. So no. I would not consider that a red flag.

Videos are a marketing tool. Talk with the breeder about what they are doing. Mine did a few videos and handed me a handwritten log of everything she did with the puppy as he was developing.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice, if I'm ever looking for a chihuahua, I'll definitely add Canz to the list of breeders I check with. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you know anything about his pedigree? I wonder if the famous Ludvig's in there?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok so I watched the video now and realize this was all a big joke. ......... Now Ludwig that is pretty awesome.........


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

NancyJ said:


> I don't think the lack of videos means a breeder is bad. Some good breeders won't even use email because they get a better feel talking with folks on the phone. So no. I would not consider that a red flag.
> 
> Videos are a marketing tool. Talk with the breeder about what they are doing. Mine did a few videos and handed me a handwritten log of everything she did with the puppy as he was developing.


Your partially right, videos can be a marketing tool, but they are proof of the work put in. 

*A handwritten log? Really ??*

- A Pedigree will give you some idea of the pups possible potential

- Then, you need to research the breeder....from people Who Have Actually Purchased A Pup From Them

- There are several breeders in B.C. whom Internet Experts testify that their dogs are the best.....contact some Vets in our area and ask their opinion of these famous dogs!

- Unless you actually know or truly trust the person/breeder/broker you are purchasing a pup from......sight unseen......go to them and view the pups in person.

Puppies are a crap shoot, look for a breeder that actually does more than bang some pots over their head and you may be happy you did.

Research, like videos.....is very easy nowadays, do your research and save yourself a lot of grief and vet bills.

I have nothing to sell you. 


The whole, entire message of this video is to Remind People to Do Their Research Before Purchasing A Puppy From Anyone.


Kim

Euphoricfx German Shepherds

Canczech Dogs


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

*PS*; Loved the Ludvig Video!

Awesome time and patience put in to that dogs training.

_But, probably just a marketing tool to sell Chihuahuas.....LOL _


Kim


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Problem with videos is that they can be doctored to make everything look good.. Edit here, snip there.. So videos are definitely DEFINITELY not the end all of a good breeder. Good breeders often don't have to do much advertising because their proof is in the pups produced and what they do in life... Good breeders are active in their breeds disciplines and knows the genetics and health of the breedings they choose to do resulting in the offspring everybody wants because of their diligence and expertise... Life spans, work ethics, personality traits, health and other factors are carefully labored over, scrutinized before any pairing is done. Their proof is the buyers of the past returning time and again, the results of numerous SAR, LE, MWD, service dogs for disabled and wonderful pet dogs that are consistently produced... That for me is a good breeder.... Anyone can edit and make a beautiful video of what looks like a wonderful, talented dog that might be the spawn of the devil in reality.. Just my thoughts


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Any video's of the Chi going through fire extinguisher blasts? With the non-abrasive Canadian special blend flour I mean. Its funny, but for a minute there the cynic in me started to wonder if that's what you guys might be selling, flour? But you said NOTHING to sell so nevermind.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we may laugh but there are times when having a small MWD might just be a good thing

Tiny Military Working Dog patrols world?s largest Navy base for drugs | WTKR.com


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Hineni7 said:


> Problem with videos is that they can be doctored to make everything look good.. Edit here, snip there.. So videos are definitely DEFINITELY not the end all of a good breeder. Good breeders often don't have to do much advertising because their proof is in the pups produced and what they do in life... Good breeders are active in their breeds disciplines and knows the genetics and health of the breedings they choose to do resulting in the offspring everybody wants because of their diligence and expertise... Life spans, work ethics, personality traits, health and other factors are carefully labored over, scrutinized before any pairing is done. Their proof is the buyers of the past returning time and again, the results of numerous SAR, LE, MWD, service dogs for disabled and wonderful pet dogs that are consistently produced... That for me is a good breeder.... Anyone can edit and make a beautiful video of what looks like a wonderful, talented dog that might be the spawn of the devil in reality.. Just my thoughts


Yes, well we can back up our videos....from the time they are pups until the they are adults who perform well.

Maybe read my post again, I am not here to argue, disparage anyone else's work or SELL you Anything!

In fact, I'm pretty fussy about who I sell my pups too, my wife and I have 1 litter every 2 years on average.

How many post do you read about the problems people have because they purchased a Genetically Weak animal???

My whole message is about Researching a Breeder, finding a Breeder that actually puts the time in to improve the quality of the breed and provides the pup with the best foundation work possible in order that it enjoy a great life.

But it seems people on forums really don't want to learn anything, it is much easier it seems to post pictures and comment about how pretty someones dog is.

Or ask for help with their dogs health problems because they failed to do some simple research. 

Carry on folks, I'm too busy for this, I'm taking my K9 Pirates out on a Raid! And were going to have fun doing it.


Kim


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

So, I shouldn't say how cute the Chihuahua is? Can we at least see your guns again?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow... What I read was specifically a question about breeders who didn't post videos.. You say you aren't selling anything and then defend yourself, of which no one was attacking, by saying you can back up your videos and tell about your breeding ideals... But then say that this isn't about you because you aren't selling anything... I'm very confused... 

My post was specifically about what I believe a good breeder does and why I believe videos weren't a deal breaker. They had zero implications towards you and whatever breeding you choose to do... You posted a thread for discussion, yes? This is discussion.. And the fact someone doesn't wholly agree with your idea is a good starting point for.... Discussion. 

Have fun in your raids with your pirate dogs


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

While the Chihuahua is kind of cute, someone.....as you well know put some very good work into that pup. 

And I would guess, that it is also a genetically well bred Chihuahua.

Guns? What guns, I don't own guns... Canada has very strict gun laws unlike my American neighbors.

Anyone else out there that Graduated from Milpitas High School (California) Class of 1977 ??


Kim


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Not me. I pass through Milpitas all the time though.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Not me. I pass through Milpitas all the time though.


"Little Cornfield" in Spanish if I remember correctly, still have some family in San Jose.

"Hole in the Wall" beach at Santa Cruz, scariest Roller Coaster in the world at the boardwalk if it is still there. 


Kim


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep, Old wooden roller coaster is still there. 

Did you lose this?









I found it in one of the other threads where you said you were done with us, and didn't have time, and all that other stuff.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Yep, Old wooden roller coaster is still there.
> 
> Did you lose this?
> 
> ...


LOL, If I said it, I own it!


That might look like me, but's its not....and I know that dog. He hangs out at a federal prison and he is not my dog.






In fact, I have scars from that mutt and he is the Sire of my pups! but, I do not own him thank god.

Kim


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

And Kim, I doubt anyone here doesn't believe in researching breeders and dogs. Not placing as high an importance on Youtube videos as your thread mentions, isn't any kind of an assault on you, the video posted, the work, or dogs. But just so you know, I'm not looking to buy. ANYTHING.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

I have to respectfully disagree with you on that, from my experience......people purchase dogs on impulse and place to much emphasis on the color of the dog and it's pedigree.

And....on other peoples recommendations, people who have never bought a dog from the breeder they will recommend to others.

There is one breeder in Eastern Canada and one in the U.S. I would consider purchasing a pup from if I needed one, and as much as I like their work. I would spend the money to fly there and see the pup myself in person.

But, that's just me.

Kim


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I think if you read through enough threads you will find a good amount of people do research before they buy as Steve said.. Those that impulse buy are using to dogs.. But again, even a video or a 100 of them does not prove good offspring, genetics, or that they show or work their dog.. Just bought titled dogs.. And just because they have titled dogs up the wazoo doesn't mean those dogs paired or as individuals will pass on their good traits.. 

This is why this site is so good, it allows alot of people who wouldn't know better to learn, hopefully before a bad situation occurs..


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You're right, different people do different things for their own reasons. The point still with video, if that puppy crapped in the harness or that dog ran from the fire extinguisher, you guy's aren't putting that on on Youtube. As far as my comment on research and people, I meant the people you're getting mad at, here. And again, I'm not buying anything!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

The vids and youtubes of breeders working their dogs can and probably are edited but if it is a good conscientious and honest breeder, why not just show best preformances, chances are that during discussion with that breeder, anecdotes will be brought up about subpar performances during the sire or dams life due to an off day or whatever. 

Bringing up that kind of subject with a breeder after watching the vids, and the kind of answers given would probably give a lot more insight to that breeders character and honesty.

That said, on the flip side of the coin, how do breeders vet out new prospective buyers? This is where personal vids can tell all if the buyer is one who had/has a gsd. I'm just curious if the breeders here ask to see vids of past dogs a person has claimed to own as part of the vetting process for ownership. Especially those breeders who ship their pups.

I know it's kind of off topic but the flip side is hardly ever discussed in depth and I'm really curious.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

My vids aren't edited. I don't have that sort of talent LOL. What you see is raw video of my crew doing what they do


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Pirates Lair said:


> Anyone else out there that Graduated from Milpitas High School (California) Class of 1977 ??


Alameda High class of '77. Go Hornets!


----------



## ksdilli (May 13, 2017)

I am just speaking from our experience. We bought our dog from a breeder in Texas, an older gentleman who has been breeding German Shepherds for 30-40 years who barely has a FaceBook page. His dogs have a long history of being championship show dogs and he has a reputation for breeding excellent dogs. We visited his kennel several times before deciding to buy our Nyx from him. His dogs have an excellent temperament and we were able to see one of his trainers working with one of the dogs when we went to pick her up. My point though is that he has great dogs and wouldn't have a clue on how to make a video. He loves his dogs and that's where his focus is. Just because he doesn't have videos doesn't make his dogs bad. I know you're not lumping everyone together, but just a point that social media isn't everyones bag.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

